# 2.0/1 Plate amp?



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Do they exist? A plate amp for powered bookshelf / monitor's? If so, could someone direct me to where one would be available?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If they exist (which I doubt), Parts Express will have them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I vaguely remember someone posting a website where they got their plate amps, it was a small business site, and part of me recalls there being a multimedia plate amp there, but I may be wrong. I best get to searching.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Assuming you mean some sort of full range plate amp to create a powered speaker. There are a few.

Madisound has a 2.1 amp, but it's power is more appropriate for a PC speaker system...2x25/50.

Parts-Express has a full range plate that looks more targeted for a stage monitor application...part 300-797.

Apexjr has the this. http://www.apexjr.com/Dual25FR.html

Hypex appears to manufacture full range plate amps and they used to be available from Adire when Adire sold directly to the public. Possibly one of the DIY vendors could help you down this path. 

Mark Seaton (Seaton Sound) is designing a powered full range speaker to offer to the public from his company...it's possible he might could point you in the right direction. He's fairly active on AVS and I've seen references that he may have set up his own forums for Seaton Sound, but I don't have the URL.

-Brent


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's the link to the others. I also though MCM had one, but I couldn't find it.

PE amp

Madisound amp


----------

